# A Simple Request



## Jefroka (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey guys and girls, I sure would appreciate it if you would update your profiles and put your location in. It is very helpful in certain situations to know the location of the member to assist them with pressing issues, and simply knowing in general helps one to better relate to that member.

Thanks a bunch!


...Jefroka


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 24, 2009)

Good suggestion.


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 24, 2009)

Just for you, consider it done!


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks! I always look to see where a member that posts is from.


...Jefroka


----------

